# yeast infection on throat



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Heidi has another yeast infection on her throat. I am scrubbing it every day with 1/2 vinegar 1/2 water. Does anyone know of anything over-the-counter or holistic that I could get to put on it. I don't want to call the vet, would rather just deal with it myself if possible. Thanks.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

You may find this page helpful. There are 4 steps.
Natural Dog Candida Remedies | Remedies to Treat Canine Yeast Infections

Your fur baby needs to be on a pro-biotic daily to help put the correct bacteria back into his/her gut to keep the yeast at bay. The above site lists one but I swear by Sunday Sundae!  This product is made of all "natuaral whole foods", human grade, and is a digestive enzyme and a probiotic combined. I take it myself! Sunday Sundae Nutritional Supplement 

If this is reoccurring, have you changed foods to try and help this situation? It may take several try's to find the right food with the right ingredients and definitely no grains in them.

Moms


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you for the Natural Remedies link. I am saving this, as it looks like it has a lot of good information I may want to look at later too.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Apply "Raw" organic cold pressed virgin coconut oil (hexane free) to her neck (will melt on contact) - set aside in sealed container some for external use, for internal give her 1tsp./10pds. body weight. start small and work up over couple weeks to her max weight ( ex. 6tsp/2tblsps. at 60lbs.).

As well probio. moms posted


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

externally , sulfur soap or selsun blue fortified shampoo.
then treat with coconut oil or MCT (preferred) because it has a higher ratio of caprylic and capric acid (benefit internal and externally).

diet - change diet to support immune , change gut flora -- probiotics , which work together with digestive enzymes , prebiotics , glutathione ....


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone!


----------

